# Where is apple cider in the market?



## Jessica_Morris (May 23, 2011)

Where would the apple Cidar (not vinegar) be located in the grocery store. I looked for it everywhere the other day at the grocery store and I'm sure I looked right over it. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Selkie (May 23, 2011)

Apple Cider is often found in the juice section, probably on the bottom shelf. Some stores also carry it in the produce dept. The best way to find it is to ask!


----------



## MSC (May 23, 2011)

If you mean cider vinegar, then you probably didn't see it, if it's the drinkable stuff (non-alcoholic) then it should be in the juice section.


----------



## Andy M. (May 23, 2011)

Ask the manager


----------



## justplainbill (May 23, 2011)

If it's real pure cider, it's likely in a refrigerated foods section.


----------



## CraigC (May 23, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> If it's real pure cider, it's likely in a refrigerated foods section.


 
That is where our grocery store keeps it. No preservatives, got to be refrigerated.

Craig


----------



## taxlady (May 23, 2011)

What's the difference between apple juice and cider? Here in Canada, if it's called cider, it's alcoholic.


----------



## Andy M. (May 23, 2011)

taxlady said:


> What's the difference between apple juice and cider? Here in Canada, if it's called cider, it's alcoholic.




It's a blurry line between the two here in the USA.  Cider is usually an unfiltered, unpasteurized and cloudy (because of solid apple bits in the juice) product.  It's most common in the Fall after apple harvest time.  

Apple juice is usually filtered so it's clear and pasteurized so it doesn't require refrigeration on the store shelf.

Some bottlers label juice as cider to make it appear better than the competition.

In colonial America, cider was an alcoholic beverage.


----------



## jabbur (May 23, 2011)

I have some apples and was considering making my own juice but haven't a clue how to start.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 23, 2011)

jabbur said:
			
		

> I have some apples and was considering making my own juice but haven't a clue how to start.



A friend has an old cider press, and several apple trees.  I have one very prolific tree.  We made cider a couple years ago, it's physical labor.  There's a crank grinder thing and a filter thing.  We pressed a dozen or so gallons.  If you leave it alone for a while it starts to bubble from the yeast in the air and becomes "hard" cider, which means it becomes alcoholic though not very strong.  If you leave it too long, it turns to vinegar.  This stuff was so good that it quickly disappeared.  Keep refrigerated or freeze.  It is nice with a variety of different apples. 

I think electric presses are available as well as the old fashioned crank types.

They sell it here at the grocers and at the farmer's markets in the Fall.


----------



## taxlady (May 23, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> It's a blurry line between the two here in the USA.  Cider is usually an unfiltered, unpasteurized and cloudy (because of solid apple bits in the juice) product.  It's most common in the Fall after apple harvest time.
> 
> Apple juice is usually filtered so it's clear and pasteurized so it doesn't require refrigeration on the store shelf.
> 
> ...



Thanks. I don't like the filtered stuff - it's far too sweet for my taste. I like the nice, brown, stuff that hasn't been filtered. It tastes more like apples.


----------



## Katie H (May 23, 2011)

In my region, true apple cider (the unfiltered, unpasteurized stuff) is kept in the refrigerated section of our markets.  Some stores have it year 'round.  Others only in the fall during apple harvesting season.


----------



## pacanis (May 23, 2011)

Around me I think you can only find apple cider during the fall, when apples are harvested. It is usually on display stuck in crushed ice in the produce dept. And there is a big difference in taste between cider and juice. Juice tastes more like biting into an apple, but sweet, cider has a kind of fermented kick to it that grabs the sides of your tongue. At least the stuff they make locally, which is the only kind I buy.


----------



## roadfix (May 23, 2011)

at the end of aisle 9, bottom shelf...


----------



## pacanis (May 23, 2011)

roadfix said:


> at the end of aisle 9, bottom shelf...


 
Thanks! I'll look for it there.


----------



## retiredguy (May 23, 2011)

hummm, now that I give it some thought here in CNY cider is a seasonally offered drink. We get it right around Halloween and it's not homogenized so if you neglect it in the refer it'll go hard on you but not enough to matter imo.


----------



## buckytom (May 23, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> It's a blurry line between the two here in the USA. Cider is usually an unfiltered, unpasteurized and cloudy (because of solid apple bits in the juice) product. It's most common in the Fall after apple harvest time.
> 
> Apple juice is usually filtered so it's clear and pasteurized so it doesn't require refrigeration on the store shelf.
> 
> ...


 
andy, i agree with everything you said to clarify the subject of cider and juice except that in the u.s., (non-alcoholic) cider is more often pasteurized than not. 

while it is unfiltered as you'd mentioned, it's fairly difficult to find unpasteurized cider in a supermarket except maybe in the fall.

i wanted to try a "back o' the fridge" experiment to see if i could make my own hard cider, but i've only found unpasteurized cider a few times in the last coupla years, and they were at a farmer's markets at an orchard or farm during september and october.


----------



## Andy M. (May 23, 2011)

buckytom said:


> andy, i agree with everything you said to clarify the subject of cider and juice except that in the u.s., (non-alcoholic) cider is more often pasteurized than not.
> 
> while it is unfiltered as you'd mentioned, it's fairly difficult to find unpasteurized cider in a supermarket except maybe in the fall.
> 
> i wanted to try a "back o' the fridge" experiment to see if i could make my own hard cider, but i've only found unpasteurized cider a few times in the last coupla years, and they were at a farmer's markets at an orchard or farm during september and october.



You could be right BT.  I stopped reading the labels a while ago.  I'm looking forward to our local farmers' markets opening soon, although fresh cider is still a season away.


----------



## buckytom (May 23, 2011)

oh man, i can't wait for raspberries from my little thicket next to my house, and wild blueberries from around the lakes in a state park i love. july can't come soon enough.

peaches and plums will be up next in early august.

we usually go to weed orchards in marlboro n.y., Pick Your Own Apples at Weed Orchards, Marlboro, NY, Hudson Valley, NY  a few times a year.
if anyone's looking for a good orchard in southeastern ny state, this is the place. not exactly cheap, but not overrun with loud nasty people like the orchards have become closer to the city. it's like the orchards i remember when i was a kid, except you can't drive your car down the rows and stand on the roof to pick the ones higher up like we used to. 

back to apples. i have an apple tree in my backyard that is 2 stories tall now. as tall as the house. it produces a ton of apples every year. a big pain the the butt to have to constantly rake all summer, and you have to watch out for falling apples when you're under it, which is a third of the backyard. "incoming!" 

we put our son's sand box under it for shade when he was a baby, but quickly realized that he needed to wear a hard hat while playing in it come late august, lol.

i'd love to get a press and make my own cider. anyone know where to get a cheap one, or how to make one strong enough for apples?


----------



## Andy M. (May 23, 2011)

Now I have this mental image of a little kid in a football helmet getting bonked on the head repeatedly and his eyes spinning around while stars circle his head.  Too many cartoons as a kid.

What kind of apples on your tree (or under it)?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 24, 2011)

Cornwall and Devon are the trad area's for alcoholic cider in the UK, the French also have a history of very good cider.
There is also a product made in those area's called Scrumpy or Screech, this is rough home made cloudy cider with a kick like a mule,  it can be used to make a cocktail called a snake bite, this is half a pint of Guinness added to half a pint of Scrumpy. This would be the trad drink with a pasty or ploughman's lunch.
Cider making is not easy and quite dangerous as the fermentation is difficult to control naturally.
I had a apple juicer to make sterilised juice that you must be able to buy in the US, it is a drum made of three parts, you put water in the bottom, rough chopped apples in the middle, the top fits on then you bring the water to a boil the steam rises through the chopped apples condensed  and very tasty pure apple juice that is crystal clear drips out.Google Mehu Liisa steam juicer


----------



## buckytom (May 24, 2011)

thanks bolas.
andy, the apples resemble macintoshes, but i'm not 100% certain that's what they are. my mil planted the tree over 60 years ago.


----------



## justplainbill (May 24, 2011)

Also available on tap


----------



## justplainbill (May 24, 2011)

The ultimate 'cider'


----------



## CWS4322 (May 24, 2011)

Some orchards will have frozen cider year around. One not far from me does.


----------



## buckytom (May 24, 2011)

is that on purpose?

i mean, you are in canada afterall...

i'm kidding, just kidding!


----------



## Claire (May 24, 2011)

You don't say where you live.  Around here, it would be refridgerated with the produce, as mentioned, but might not be available year 'round.  It is definitely an autumn product.


----------



## Claire (May 24, 2011)

Oh, hard cider and calvados?  Oh, yummy, available year 'round.  One time I had a halloween party, and bought gallons of cider to make into a hot, mulled, and yes, alcoholic beverage.  I had one gallon left over (unopened and not alcoholic at the time) and put it on the veranda (we lived in Virginia) to keep.  It fermented, and I did catch it before it exploded!


----------



## SadieBaby. (May 24, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:
			
		

> Cornwall and Devon are the trad area's for alcoholic cider in the UK, the French also have a history of very good cider.
> There is also a product made in those area's called Scrumpy or Screech, this is rough home made cloudy cider with a kick like a mule,  it can be used to make a cocktail called a snake bite, this is half a pint of Guinness added to half a pint of Scrumpy. This would be the trad drink with a pasty or ploughman's lunch.
> Cider making is not easy and quite dangerous as the fermentation is difficult to control naturally.
> I had a apple juicer to make sterilised juice that you must be able to buy in the US, it is a drum made of three parts, you put water in the bottom, rough chopped apples in the middle, the top fits on then you bring the water to a boil the steam rises through the chopped apples condensed  and very tasty pure apple juice that is crystal clear drips out.Google Mehu Liisa steam juicer



I live in the uk and am very proud of some of our own local produce, (considering we don't have alot)! I am impressed with your knowledge! 
We are lucky to have fresh cider available all year round, and in my local bar we have local cider on tap. It certainly does kick like a mule though!
Stay away from scrumpy jack, I've had plenty of good nights on that but the next day you will suffer for it!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 24, 2011)

Sadie I'm a scouser, I live in the north west so I should have knowledge of our products. Do you know why Thatchers scrumpy is called screeeeeeeech by the locals of Weston Supermare
Ps I now live in taff land.


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 24, 2011)

Keep in mind your local store may not have it at all since it's not in season. Our local store often stocks fresh cider in the produce section. Other places I've seen it next to the refrigerated breakfast juices.


----------



## CraigC (May 24, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> Also available on tap


 
That's Karens favorite brand. The local stores seem to have stopped carrying it. On Tap? Where?

Craig


----------



## justplainbill (May 24, 2011)

CraigC said:


> That's Karens favorite brand. The local stores seem to have stopped carrying it. On Tap? Where?
> 
> Craig


Mostly in Great Britain.  I had it at the Glen Cove Mansion Hotel, in New York.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 24, 2011)

BT, you might find a cider press at an antique store.  Or inquire at a farmers market or orchard that sells cider.  The one my friend owns def has some age on it, but is kept clean.  Works well if you have a lot of apples, but boy, were my arms tired after all that cranking and pressing!  Delicious results however.


----------



## buckytom (May 24, 2011)

thanks dawg. i'll have to ask tbe folks at the orchard when we go there this summer. 
how big is your friend's press? is it wooden or metal? i'd imagine it has to be larger and more sturdy than a grape press.


----------



## Saphellae (May 24, 2011)

As others have mentioned I would say it's just not in season if you can't find it.  Apple cider is hard to come by around here and the big grocery stores only get it in once a year.  You can buy it at the small farmers markets but that's about it.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 24, 2011)

buckytom said:
			
		

> thanks dawg. i'll have to ask tbe folks at the orchard when we go there this summer.
> how big is your friend's press? is it wooden or metal? i'd imagine it has to be larger and more sturdy than a grape press.



This was a couple years ago.  The barrel was wood, the works were cast iron and metal.    It wasn't really big as I remember, maybe about 4 feet tall.  She had a big barrel of water where we washed the apples and fed them into the hopper.  No other prep needed.  I had considered getting one myself, but since there is one readily available a short distance away, why not use it?

Didn't do it last year as a storm wiped out my tree.  Enough apples  to make some sauce and dehydrate.  This year, not a single blossom on my tree.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 26, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> The ultimate 'cider'


Bill mate I have not allowed myself neat spirits for about 30 yrs, Calvados for me creates a train wreck. I do cook with it a lot.
The cuisine from Normandy and Brittany are favorites of mine.
Have you tried Magners Irish cider or Stella Artois Cidre both are spot on.
Pear Cider is also very good.


----------



## justplainbill (May 26, 2011)

The following excerpt from Ritter-Sport pretty much describes the characteristics of the Williams Christ brandy that I enjoy but is relatively unavailable in the states.






The  Englishman, Richard Williams, presented this fine pear for the first  time to the Royal Horticultural Society in 1816. A teacher by  profession, he was also interested in growing pears. The oldest evidence  of the Williams Christ pear goes back to England in 1770. However, it  was Richard Williams who made it popular, which is why it carries his  name.
 The Williams Christ pear finally made its way to France in 1828. It  then travelled across the whole of Europe. The easily perishable pear  flourishes well under favourable climatic conditions, such as in the  Swiss canton of Valais, South Tyrol. It also grows well in the warmer  valley regions of Austria, as well as in the Black Forest in Germany, in  Kaiserstuhl, and at Lake Constance.
Making  classic Williams Christ pear brandy involves mashing and fermenting  ripe, undamaged pears. The alcohol and flavourings are then distilled as  Williams pear brandy. The brandy develops its full, rounded flavour  during many following months of storage.
 Making Williams pear brandy requires expertise and a lot of  knowledge. This is needed to perfectly utilise the relatively small  sugar content (important for the alcohol level), as well as the  sensitive, volatile flavourings of the pears. Only if this is  successfully done, does the pear brandy develop its typical taste. The  brandy’s unusual flavour makes itself apparent before it is even tasted.  As it is poured into a glass its delicious pear aroma unfolds outwards.
 You can also enjoy aromatic Williams Christ pear brandy by letting a  piece of RITTER SPORT winter variety “Williams Pear Truffles” melt on  your tongue.


 Alcohol 
              Our latest varieties:                 
 _ *           Fine Extra Dark Chocolate         * _                A fine choice for cocoa beans.             
 _ *           Alpine Milk Chocolate         * _                A real taste summit.


----------



## justplainbill (May 26, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Bill mate I have not allowed myself neat spirits for about 30 yrs, Calvados for me creates a train wreck. I do cook with it a lot.
> The cuisine from Normandy and Brittany are favorites of mine.
> Have you tried Magners Irish cider or Stella Artois Cidre both are spot on.
> Pear Cider is also very good.


I've never had Magners nor the new Artois.  So far I've largely confined my purchase of Belgian products to firearms and cooking vessels.  I'm not a particular fan of InBev and would not be surprised if they become instrumental in the demise of '...tor' style (wife-beater?) beer.


----------



## buckytom (May 26, 2011)

bolas, magner's is the best cider i've ever had hands down. it's served on tap in several pubs here in manhattan. i've also seen it under the label bullmer's cider.

.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 27, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> The following excerpt from Ritter-Sport pretty much describes the characteristics of the Williams Christ brandy that I enjoy but is relatively unavailable in the states.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bill mate that Tex Ritter has a way with chocolate,I often wondered why Poire William liqueur was named after William so thank you


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 27, 2011)

buckytom said:


> bolas, magner's is the best cider i've ever had hands down. it's served on tap in several pubs here in manhattan. i've also seen it under the label bullmer's cider.
> 
> .


Tom mate for the truly authentic British way of drinking Bulmer's cider you need a numbers of key components.
1   3 x 2 litre bottles
2    a sunny day
3    a park 
4    a bench in said park
5    a big brown paper bag to cover the bottle
6    a smaller friend with a beard and eyes that look in different directions of either gender
7    a lawyer number tattooed on your forehead in case of arrest.


----------



## Somebunny (May 27, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:
			
		

> Tom mate for the truly authentic British way of drinking Bulmer's cider you need a numbers of key components.
> 1   3 x 2 litre bottles
> 2    a sunny day
> 3    a park
> ...



And Bolas....for #8 should your name be Benny?  Lol!


----------



## justplainbill (May 27, 2011)

Somebunny said:


> And Bolas....for #8 should your name be Benny?  Lol!


Benny Hill?


----------



## SadieBaby. (May 27, 2011)

Somebunny said:
			
		

> And Bolas....for #8 should your name be Benny?  Lol!



Lol I'm so sorry! I presumed you were American not a scouse!!  You're making me laugh! Hee hee


----------



## buckytom (May 27, 2011)

lolol bolas, and the rest of the peanut gallery.


----------



## Somebunny (May 28, 2011)

justplainbill said:
			
		

> Benny Hill?



Yep! That's who I immediately thought of when reading Bolas' list.  Lol!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 28, 2011)

The affect prolonged abuse of the amber nectar on an Englishman may be viewed if you google Max Wall Disco King, where you will note the origins of the Monty Python Ministry for silly Walks sketch and the first Moon walk


----------

